# Is it LEGAL ?????



## chuck44mag (Jan 29, 2003)

Is it LEAGAL to have a Muzzleloading Firearm shipped to you from out of state, Or must it be shipped to an FFL holder??


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Boehr will give a more definitive answer but I believe it has to go to a FFL just like any other firearm.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm guessing you are talking about a private individual to another private individual and I can't tell you, that would be federal law. As far as purchase, Bass Pro shipped mine to me and it came from out-of-state.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

If not sure see if your local gun dealer can have it shipped to them and follow the steps as if you were buying it from them


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

A muzzleloader is not a firearm. Therefore any one can sell and buy them without an ffl. It is ok to send them across state lines. I have had many customers buy them out of state.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I purchased muzzloaders from out of state dealers. No problem. They were shipped direct to me.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I don't beleive there are any rules re: long arms; handguns, on the other hand, are an entirely different manner and require pulling purchase permits, sending them to the company in question, ect.
.....at least that's how it was a few years back when I bought my 1858 Remington replica from Cabela's.


----------



## RIP (Jun 4, 2002)

I bought an Air rifle (pellet gun) from Cabelas and I had to get a form notorized. This was because I could not provide I.D. in person. They said that was a Michigan thing. They could have shipped it to the store in Dundee and I could pick it up, but thats too far for me. This use to be no problem, but, its changing fast.
They made it sound like it wouldn't matter if it was a water gun. The law doesn't distinguish. 

That might be why it doesn't apply to muzzle loader. Ya see, to the law makers, muzzle loader is something you load muzzles with. 

Your livin in an anti state. My nickname for Michigan is 
"little California".
Not sure about a muzzle loader. I bet Cabellas or Gander would know though. 

I got to go load my muzzle with a can of Bush. I can't shotgun a beer though because I have to get a form notorized.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by smiley1544 _
> *A muzzleloader is not a firearm. Therefore any one can sell and buy them without an ffl. It is ok to send them across state lines. I have had many customers buy them out of state. *


A muzzleloader *IS* a firearm.

8.3t Firearm defined.
Sec. 3t. The word firearm, except as otherwise specifically defined in the statutes, shall be construed to include any weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by using explosives, gas or air as a means of propulsion, except any smooth bore rifle or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling BBs not exceeding .177 calibre by means of spring, gas or air.
History: Add. 1959, Act 189, Imd. Eff. July 22, 1959.


----------



## RIP (Jun 4, 2002)

Thats interesting. The air rifle was a .22. I guess that would be defined as a firearm. Not that it shouldn't be. It is a wicked little gun for a pellet gun.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I appologize it is a firearm. It is not in the firearm classificatons when it comes to sales and back ground checks.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> I don't beleive there are any rules re: long arms; handguns, on the other hand, are an entirely different manner and require pulling purchase permits, sending them to the company in question, ect.


I thought you only needed a green card for a muzzle loading pistol if you were to take it out hunting.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

All rules that apply to cartridge handguns apply to muzzleloading pistols and revolvers while hunting. If you want to carry it under your coat, you need a CCW. If you want to hunt with it, and have it exposed out in the open, then all you need is a purchase permit (the green card).
However, the original question was re: shipping of muzzleloaders, and I just checked the latest Cabela's shooting catalog, and there is a disclaimer in the catalog that states:

ATTENTION: Residents of HI, IL, MA, MI, NJ, and NY please check you local laws for restrictions before ordering *ANY* blackpowder firearm."

I ordered my revolver several years ago, so maybe things have changed. I do know that the service people at Cabela's were quite knowledgable and willing to assist in any way they could to make a sale.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

That's why Cabela's and Bass Pro can sell muzzleloaders through the mail and not "regular" guns. You'll never see them selling centerfire rifles of shotguns in a catalog without background checks. At BBT, we don't have a FFF, but we can still sell pellet guns and muzzleloaders. Although, I have to admit that it seems odd to me. After having shot deer up to 150 yards with a muzzleloader, I consider it a firearm.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Cabela's DOES sell "regular" guns through the mail; they have an extensive variety of "cowboy" action guns, including lever action rifles and single shot rifles of various sorts. These are "regular" guns....the fire modern ammuntion and are chambered for .45 Colt, .44/40, 45-70, ect.
The difference is that these guns must be shipped to an FFL dealer, and not to the individual directly. Whether or not they ship to FFL dealers other than those at their stores, I'm not sure. Seems to me that if someone in the sticks wanted to spend $700 on a rifle, they would be more than willing to ship it to any FFL holder that is willing to complete the sale.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Maybe they only sell those because they know they'll only sell a couple and don't need the headache. Do you every see them selling normal guns like Winchester and Remington? Don't know. But you are correct about sending to a FFF dealer. I like to do some gun shopping at http://www.jaquas.com They have some great guns. Whenever I order from them, they send the gun to Howie's Sport Shop or Kings Sports Center, which are local FFF dealers, and they have a nominal charge for the paperwork.


----------

